# Black & Decker Mouse



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought a new mouse because the Mouse that I have is starting to fall apart, (the pad is falling off). 

The new one is horrible, it vibrates so bad and is so loud that I have to wear earmuffs and can only use it for 5 minutes before my hands start tingling


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Take it back and get one of these*

They are very quiet and don't vibrate unless subjected to 120 V.










DAMHIKT..... :blink:


----------

